# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  chien sourd et sifflet ultrasons

## chatsdugard

Mon chien (13 ans) que j'ai adopté il y a bientôt un an est sourd. Un véto l'a ausculté, avons essayé un traitement, rien à faire. Ce loulou aime beaucoup se balader sans laisse (attention je ne viens pas chercher de leçons !) dans des secteurs sécurisés. J'aimerais pouvoir l'appeler en promenade et même quand il est dans le jardin. Un sifflet à ultrasons est-il efficace ? Sur internet les avis semblent diverger. Quelqu'un peut-il me répondre ? Merci

----------


## didou752

Ca dépend de son degré de surdité. Certains chiens vont l'entendre et d'autres pas, il faut tester. Par contre il faudra lui apprendre que le coup de sifflet équivaut à un rappel au départ.

----------


## Nyunyu

Bonjour,

Mon chien sourd (de naissance) était sourd á 100%, donc ultrasons ou pas, il n'entendait RIEN.

Il a quand meme pu profiter de balades en liberté, dans la nature, loin de tout, au milieu de champs avec une bonne visibilité.

Il n'a jamais été promené seul, il y'avait toujours au moins 1 autre chien.
Il n'était pas fugueur non plus, donc il allait et venait comme tous les autres, courrait dans tous les sens etc... mais restait toujours dans mon champ de vision et revenait quand je lui faisais "coucou" de la main

----------


## lealouboy

Sur une chienne sourde, j'avais été bluffée par l'utilisation d'un collier vibrant  ::  
Un travail initial à la longe est nécessaire, du style tu fais vibrer et tu lui donnes une friandise...
Par la suite, il va apprendre à se retourner au moment où ça vibre et il verra que tu l'appelles  ::

----------


## chatsdugard

Le problème avec mon loulou, c'est qu'il fonce droit devant, comme s'il avait des oeuillères et moi si je fais signe, c'est le dernier de ses soucis ! 
Pour le collier vibrant alors il y a une télécommande ? Merci beaucoup je ne connaissais pas  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Oui, à la base c'est comme un collier electrique sauf qu'il vibre  ::  Tu as un télécommande et une portée  ::

----------


## borneo

Mets-lui une clochette, comme ça, toi au moins tu l'entendras.

----------


## chatsdugard

merci Bornéo mais c'est lui qui a besoin d'entendre pas moi...  ::

----------


## borneo

J'ai eu un chien sourd, et quand il disparaissait dans les broussailles, je ne le retrouvais pas, car il ne m'entendait pas l'appeler. Avec la clochette, je n'ai plus eu de problème. On trouve ça chez décathlon au rayon chasse, ça rend bien service.

----------


## chatsdugard

c'est une idée, je vais essayer, merci

----------


## Didi4994

Je connais quelqu'un qui un petit chien sourd de naissance et elle a pu lui apprendre le rappel ainsi que quelques ordres comme assis, couché, etc... il fait même de l'agility grace à une petite lumière bon certes il faut que le chien regarde...

----------


## chatsdugard

merci à toutes pour votre aide, vos idées.

----------

